# Realm (jede Sekunde schreiben)



## guguli (11. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem App Projekt realm angebunden, und möchte die werte die ich in der App berechne jede Sekunde in dem Realm Datenbank speichern.

Anders gesagt: Wenn die App startet (gemeint ist ein Sensor, indem Fall ein Accelerometer) dann werden für X, Y, Z Raumrichtungen, jenachdem ob sich das gerät bewegt oder nicht, entsprechende werte erzeugt. Nun ich möchte diese werte jede zehntelsec. in Realm speichern.

Ich hoffe ich hab mein Problem verständlich genug erläutert. 

Ich weiss dass man in realso etwas schreiben kann:

```
Realm realm = Realm.getInstance(this);

realm.beginTransaction();
User user = realm.createObject(User.class); // Create a new object
user.setName("John");
user.setEmail("john@corporation.com");
realm.commitTransaction();
```

Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich das jede so modifizieren kann dass automatisch jede zehntelsec. da rein geschrieben wird.

Kann mir vllt einer Einen Tipp geben??

Danke


----------



## dzim (13. Nov 2014)

Punkt 1) Nicht jeder kennt jedes Framework, das es da draussen so gibt, vielleicht wäre ein Link auf die Realm.io-Seite oder zum GitHub-Projekt sinnvoll gewesen...

Punkt 2) Der Tipp, den ich dir bezüglich deiner Frage geben kann ist: Benutze einen Service. Idealerweise wahrscheinlich einen Intent-Service, den du z.B. per Broadcasts steuerst.
Tutorial: Android Services - Tutorial


----------

